# plant life



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

can anyone let me know what the best plant life is for a gravel tank


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ads910 said:


> can anyone let me know what the best plant life is for a gravel tank


 Did you meant what is the best gravel for a planted tank?


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

not sure got gravel in it at the mo and want to get some live plants in there too


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Anubias are an easy plant to grow, and there is a selection on what kind you want.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Anubias does not always thrive when planted in the substrate, success is more certain if just let it rest on it, as it needs to have it's rhizom somewhat out in the open.
But if your gravel is of a coarse kind, more than, let's say, 8 mm in average Anubias are one of the few plants that can move it's roots safely thru it.

But you could also check out some of the easier Cryptocorynes like C. Usteriana, C. Aponegetifolia and C. Wendtii.
..and of cause Vallisneria spec.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Pterogho said:


> Anubias does not always thrive when planted in the substrate, success is more certain if just let it rest on it, as it needs to have it's rhizom somewhat out in the open.
> But if your gravel is of a coarse kind, more than, let's say, 8 mm in average Anubias are one of the few plants that can move it's roots safely thru it.


Hey Pterogho, I have been thinking about stocking my 55 gallon with more anubias plants. But I want to use Onxy sand that is a flourite substrate. Since you said that the subterranean plant stem portion of the plant must be above a grave substrate, will this plant have trouble thriving in a sand substrate. The Onxy sand is considerably smaller than 8mm in size. I have few stems growing now in Aquarium Pharmaceuticals laterite and it seems to be doing very good. Even though one leaf is tattered, the whole plant is very green in color.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Well. Nature moves in mysterious ways, and I have seen Anubias doing pretty fine tucked deep into to fine sand, and others not surviving the same.

In my message I simply qouted the author one of my best aquatic plants-books, on her comments about exactly Anubias Barterii var. Nana (note the full name).
Besides I suppose you've noticed that A. B. var. Nana mostly is used on driftwood other kind of decor.
But the Anubias Barterii group is bigger than this one specie, and Nana is the only with this "limitation" adhered to it.

And let me repeat my self from an earlier message. The best way to attached A. B. var. Nana to f.ex. driftwood, is to tie it up with rubberband or cotton-string 'till the graft has taken, don't squeeze into cracks or the like.
The problem is that var. Nana poorly tolerates any damage to the rhizom.

Besides if anyone tries to get you interested in other Anubias species, most likely A. Coffefolia, save your money. It's not an aquatic plant.

Further more I must admit that I'm not familiar with names of the various types of substrate, that is mentioned on this board.

Here in Denmark we just buy some gravel and/or sand, based on a prefered colour and grain-size (and chemical compound).
Then the more enthusiastic manually mix it with clay, peat, fertilizer or whatever each individual believes will promote maximum plant-growth.
I guess you guys have alot more products to choose from.


----------

